# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Liste droulante en cascade avec connexion  une base de dones

## marco04

> Bonjour, ca fait quelques jours que je me suis mis  Infopath pour raliser un questionnaire. J'ai russi  faire presque tout ce que je voulais, cependant j'aurai quelques petites questions.
> 
> 
> Liste droulante en cascade : dans le formulaire, les utilisateurs doivent choisir le nom d'un village dans ma liste droulante (est-ce que je peux leur laisser le loisir de taper le nom du village plutot que de les laisser chercher.....prs de 1000 villages ?), la commune puis le cercle et enfin la rgion doivent s'afficher  ct. 
> J'avais un fichier excel qui runissait ces infos. Je l'ai import dans Access. Puis j'ai connect ma BD  Infopath. J'ai pu ainsi suivre vos conseils. Cependant, quand j'applique la mthode Microsoft je n'arrive  afficher que quelques lignes de ma base de donne, et si j'applique la mtohde ci-dessus, quand je choisis un Village (par exemple) il m'affiche "true" ou "false" pour la rgion.
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ?
> 
> Point de vue de la forme, est-il mieux de laisser les utilisateurs choisir le village dans une liste deroulante et afficher automatiquement la region, commune et cercle ou faut-il mieux inverser le raisonnement et laisser les gens choisir la region, puis filtrer les cercles correspondants, puis filtrer les communes correspondantes puis afficher les villages correspondants (ces infos sont en possession de l'utilisateur) ? (car la liste des villages est immense!)
> ...


Plus de prcisions sur mon questionnaire :

j'utilise OFFICE 2003
je n'ai pas mis de code (j'ai juste utilis les fonctions de bases de Infopath)
aide micrsoft sur les listes droulantes : http://office.microsoft.com/fr-fr/in...177131036.aspx

Un petit rsum de mes problmes rencontrs (peut-etre pas tres comprehensible dans mon premier message...)
-Quand j'essaie de faire comme microsoft me l'explique, j'obtiens pas mal de bug (seule la premiere ligne de ma base de donnes s'affiche, quand on change de donnes dans la liste droulante les informations prcdentes ne s'effacent pas, etc...)
-Quand j'utilise la mthode avec la fonction "current" dcrite dans un post de ce forum, lorsque je selectionne mon village dans la liste droulante alors j'obtiens "true" dans la seconde liste (qui devait m'afficher la rgion correspondante)

J'espere avoir t un peu plus clair !

Merci de ton aide virgul 

Marc

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Je sais c'est en Anglais mais a voir tu n'as pas bien saisi comment faire voici 2 facons de ralis ce que tu veux:

http://www.infopathdev.com/blogs/gre...ta-Source.aspx

http://www.infopathdev.com/blogs/gre...ta-Source.aspx

et voici un exemple d'un formulaire qui fait des cascade de cascade:

http://www.infopathdev.com/files/fol.../entry286.aspx 

++

Thierry

----------


## marco04

Ok je vais aller voir a, en tout cas merci pour tes recherches et ton aide.

Marc

----------


## wave95

j'ai essayer de faire le tuto mais ca ne marche pas avec la compatibilit infopath forms services.
Comment peut on faire autrement?
en code manage?
si quelqu'un a une solution

merci

----------


## virgul

Je ne voit pas ce qui pourrais caus l'incompatibilit avec form service...

Es-tu sure d'utiliser correctement le current()? ne doit tu pas revenir plus dans ton arbre et faire un ../ de plus?

----------


## wave95

en faite lorsque je veut faire un filtre sur une liste deroulante qui va chercher c'est donne dans une connexion externe j'ai une message en au de la fenetre des filtres : "Les filtres ne sont pas pris en charge dans les modles de formulaires activs pour le navigateur".

----------


## virgul

Ok dsol d'avoir mis ta parole en doute mais comme beaucoup peine  utiliser current() je me suis dit que ca pouvait tre cela.

Ok c'est not je ne savais pas que FormService ne supportait pas les filtres...

----------


## wave95

ya t-il une autre methode en code c# par exemple?

----------


## virgul

Hhh,

Ca ma un peu turlupiner et je t'ai trouv comment faire :

http://blogs.msdn.com/infopath/archi...ser-forms.aspx

++

Thierry

----------

